# Update on Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I figure ya'll would want an update on mom's Gracie pom/chi mix. Remember she out of the blue attacked Flower a couple weeks back, well our journey continues it's week two with Grace on both Prozac and Trazodone. 

The incident is in this thread
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/208538-flower-flower-flower.html

We have been trick training along with Bea and Pia, Gracie has learned to shake paw, and take treats in turn. No Growling, no aggression.

Also something new is she has begun to play fetch along with Bea and Pia, no guarding of her toys. 

Gracie is back to doing zoomies, something she hasn't done since m mom passed away.

So I'm once again hopeful


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it sounds like the meds are doing the trick and Gracie is adjusting really well! It is nice to hear of your caring of her, and that she is being treated with love in spite of all her past failings! Now we need to see a picture too!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What a wonderful report Twyla. Yay for Gracie!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news. I was talking to a friend who is at the same trial we are at this weekend. She recently lost her heart dog and part of what we were talking about was how her current working obedience dog has been (out of sorts and flat). My friend commented that she has to remember that she also lost her companion and that she should take that into account in terms of what her dog is doing.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Wonderful news, Twyla. Your mother is smiling at you for your loving care of Gracie. She has had such a huge loss. I'm grateful she gets to stay in her same home, and I believe rehoming could potentially unfortunately create a legal liability for you since she has a bite history with humans.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks all, I do love Grace it's just hard at times especially when she attacks the other dogs. I have to get her to a good place whether I keep her or not. 

I have to appreciate the fact that Gracie is the reason I love small dogs, she can be so incredible sweet, all I can do is try.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I missed he original thread on this but so glad to hear that between the training and mess, you have found something that works!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Great news Twyla!


----------

